# Swollen Fallopian tubes



## donnadenness

My husband and I have been ttc for nearly three years and we have been referred to a fertility clinic. Yesterday I was contacted by telephone and told that I have swollen fallopian tubes and that our only hope of getting pregnant is to have IVF. Has any one had this experience. I was in so much shock that i didn't take in what the doctor said. Is IVF my only hope? She says that there is no reason for it, it just happens in some cases. Any one shed some light?:hissy:


----------



## aflight84

hey donna, 
i'm really sorry i can't offer any advice on this. I would contact your local family planning clinic or a helpline as i've never heard of this before. 
at least that way you can get some questions together and get some advice.


----------



## trickytrouble

Am sorry to hear what you are going through :(

Your best best is a consult with your gyno to discuss further options and a second opinion although I do know that if your tubes are blocked then IVF would be the only viable option so if they are swollen then that could well be what is stopping you conceiving. Best of luck !!!

TTxx


----------



## pixielou

Hi Donna, did you have an hsg or if not who and how did they diagnose this? Are you undera fertility clinic as you have been ttc for 3 years?


----------



## CareBear

How did they diagnose that you have swollen tubes? If they are blocked then they may be able to do an op to clear it but I'm not sure of the details. I would see another gynae and get a second opinon and further information.


----------



## donnadenness

I have been referred to a fertility clinic and I have had a test (HSG). I have been diagnosed with Hydrosalpinx. I just wanted to know if any one else had this in order to shed ome light as to whether or not I have a chance of conceiving naturally.:help:


----------

